# Golf ball.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 11, 2021)

Quick question. I found this golf ball. The name TOP-FLITE is XXXXX out on both sides of the ball. Why is this done. Not much of a golfer. Thanks! I found another older one. The XXXXX is stamped into the ball. Missed the name too. Thanks again.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 11, 2021)

Is this a driving range thing? I found them not far from one by the river.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Sep 11, 2021)

Definitely a driving range ball. If not people steal them.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 11, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Definitely a driving range ball. If not people steal them.


All plausible theories. They have to X the name out to be resold to driving ranges was my thinking. Thanks for the reply and thought. This ain't Antique golfball.net anyway...
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 11, 2021)

I always thought the XXXXX golf balls we factory seconds. Not perfect but not to bad to sell to golf hacks like me.

The stripe is definitely a driving range ball.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Sep 11, 2021)

So the xxxxx might actually be rejected from the factory balls, just didn't meet the standards totally so they are xxxxx out.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 12, 2021)

BrentC said:


> I always thought the XXXXX golf balls we factory seconds. Not perfect but not to bad to sell to golf hacks like me.
> 
> The stripe is definitely a driving range ball.


Bingo BrentC! I found this link about this. Thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.
"Golf Balls Buying Guide - Golfballs.com - Golfballs.com" https://www.golfballs.com/Golf-Gear-Buying-Guide/Balls/what-are-x-out-golf-balls.html


----------

